
Uncommitted - reimertz
https://github.com/brandon-rhodes/uncommitted
======
spacestuff387
This is really interesting. It would be amazing if it could be run from the
repository side rather than from a single local machine only. ie Instead of
running on my personal dev machine over all of my local repositories looking
for changes that I forgot to commit or stash, it could be run from github to
all machines that had copies of the repo. Result: a prompt reminder to commit
(on the github server machine) of all remote machines work. The use case is
that of a project manager looking for uncommitted work from software dev
teams.

A further application of this tool would be to create automated backups of
every branch of a repo on every development machine. The use case is again
from project management: periodic backups for safety or a backup of everything
if there is a contract dispute or one consulting team's contract is ending and
a new one is starting. This is a ton of value for all companies that do
software to have this tool expanded to cover both of these use cases. You
could definitely found a startup to sell this service to any company that
develops software.

